

The most common english words - drusenko
http://www.robbywalker.name/1/post/2008/04/the-most-common-english-words.html

======
brent
Should read: The most common english words in rss feeds. I would imagine that
it is not necessarily representative of the entire language. Specifically I
doubt 'government' is the second most used word over 10 letters (although I
obviously have no evidence :) ).

------
jgrahamc
It's surprising to me that this is getting voted up because data on common
English words is easily available on the web and well known to anyone who's
done basic crypto. stuff.

<http://esl.about.com/library/vocabulary/bl1000_list1.htm>

~~~
rwalker
When I was looking for a list like the one I built I did run across this one.
Unfortunately, I needed far more than 1000 words and I also wanted to have
information on occurrence counts. If you have additional resources I'd love to
see them - perhaps I could add links to similar lists to the post.

